# looking for underground hog roaster to come to us



## meganoreilly (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello,
Writing from Exeter, MO.  We are wanting to locate someone to come to our ranch to do a whole hog roast underground.  Event date May 15.  Planning for 50 people.  thanks.  call or email.  phone 309-339-2224
thanks
Megan O'Reilly-Head
Timber Creek Land Company
www.timbercreeklandcompany.com


----------



## meganoreilly (Apr 25, 2008)

Regarding my request for someone to do the underground pig roast, please do not reply on this thread.  Please just call or email.  My email is [email protected]
thanks
megan


----------



## walking dude (Apr 25, 2008)

first megan, introduce yourself in roll call

and then, look around, maybe learn how to do it yourself.......


----------

